# Anyone else watching the Olympics right now?



## BluMac81 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ya, I'm watching the Olympic parade o' countries right now.  heh.  What do you guys think so far?  I like seeing the crowds reactions to each country.  Though the Chinese haven't booed anyone yet lol


----------



## Mari (Aug 9, 2008)

H! watched the opening ceremonies - very impressive. I want to watch the venues that start at 1am. Will I stay awake or tape it for the morning? :noidea: Mari


----------



## sister-ray (Aug 9, 2008)

No I havent watched it I dont like sport at all, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Halo (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes I watched the opening ceremonies and was absolutely floored.  They were fantastic, probably the best ones I have ever seen.

I am glued to the Olympics and love every minute of it.  I have waited patiently all summer for these games to start.  

Am watching Beach Volleyball as I type this....(multi-tasking)


----------



## BluMac81 (Aug 9, 2008)

YAY USA all the way baby, Michaels got a gold in swimming 
I personally into the fencing and tennis which I do personally, when are those supposed to be on hmm


----------



## finetime (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope as all the uk is good at is pub games


----------



## sister-ray (Aug 11, 2008)

fine time you made me laugh with that statement!!


----------



## finetime (Aug 11, 2008)

sister-ray said:


> fine time you made me laugh with that statement!!


i think we mite hav something in the swimming and haven't got the tv on :dance:


----------



## BluMac81 (Aug 11, 2008)

finetime said:


> Nope as all the uk is good at is pub games


LOL well in all reality I've seen the UK win quite a few water sports, like swimming and scholls/double scholls (kayak).  I guess it makes sense since you're pratically on an island.


----------



## finetime (Aug 11, 2008)

BluMac81 said:


> LOL well in all reality I've seen the UK win quite a few water sports, like swimming and scholls/double scholls (kayak).  I guess it makes sense since you're pratically on an island.


that said the funding for are athletes are not that good am still not going to watch tho just like are england football,soccer team we teach the world and come home with nothing.



finetime said:


> that said the funding for are athletes are not that good am still not going to watch tho just like are england football,soccer team we teach the world and come home with nothing.


well i put it on *U.S.A HAV 12 MEDALS GREAT BRITAIN NOW DNT:funny: 3*  TV OFF DEPRESSED MY SELF


----------



## ladylore (Aug 11, 2008)

And Canada has none!


----------



## Halo (Aug 11, 2008)

But don't give up on Canada yet....we have a lot of qualifiers yet to compete.  We have made the heats in a lot of events and just need to pull it through in the finals.  Of course anyone attempting to swim against Phelps doesn't really have a hope for Gold unfortunately but there is always Silver and Bronze!!! 

We are only on day 3 as well...lots of time yet.  

:canadian::canadian:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2008)

It's okay to give up on Canada if you want to


----------



## Halo (Aug 11, 2008)

Bite your tongue Daniel....giving up on ones Country....NEVER!!!!

Canucks stick together :canadian: :canadian:


----------



## BluMac81 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well Canada has quite the smaller pool of population to work with compared to like China and the US, and the fact that the rivers and lakes up there are too cold to swim and practice in!  Though the kayaking heats they should excel at  I think they've gotten a silver there or something


----------



## Halo (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't see or find any Silver so far yet for Canada but I am sure the medals are coming 

But lets not forget that every Canadian Swimmer that has competed has already broken the previous Canadian Record...that's awesome


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2008)

Halo said:


> Canucks stick together :canadian: :canadian:



Yes, as evidenced by Canada surviving two American invasions  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasion_of_Canada_(1775))
War of 1812 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But, seriously, I'm sure the Canadians are going to get some gold sooner or later:







2010 Winter Olympics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BluMac81 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wooohooo Michael Phelps all the way!  Broke the swimming record again and 6th gold for the US of A.  YAY USA!   Gotta hand it to him!


----------



## Halo (Aug 12, 2008)

Phelps is definitely awesome and has won 3 gold so far but he still has 5 to go for a possible 8, which is the goal.  I honestly don't think that anyone can catch him but the Olympics are a different story and you never know who may give him a run for his money.


----------



## BluMac81 (Aug 14, 2008)

Aww there will be no more American women swimmers for the rest of the games, Hoff and them just missed it.  Beat by da Brits!


----------



## Neil (Aug 18, 2008)

I have to admit that I'm impressed by Michael Phelps. It takes a lot of devotion to work that hard to accomplish something like that.


----------



## Retired (Aug 18, 2008)

The Olympic highlight event for me is solo synchronized swimming!  

:cool2:


----------



## Mari (Aug 19, 2008)

> The Olympic highlight event for me is solo synchronized swimming!


 Mari :smack: just wanted a chance to use that smilie  At least Canada now has more medals than Phelps.


----------

